
Soylent: A Very Bad Idea - ph0rque
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2013/03/soylent-very-bad-idea.html
======
richo
Someone needs to explain the difference between correlation and causation.

Birthday parties are very strongly correlated with living longer. Party every
day, you'll never die, right?

------
ph0rque
I've gone on the diet that Giles mentions (Eat to Live by Dr. Fuhrman) and
I've also had a significant amount of weight loss, but none of the other
benefits Giles experienced (as far as I could tell).

There's actually a meal-replacement shake called Shakeology that is made from
all-natural ingredients (among others, I'm sure). The two problems I had with
trying to replace one meal a day with a Shakeology shake are 1) at $5 a shake
(just for the powder), it's really expensive, and 2) after a week or so, I
would get ravenously hungry half an hour after drinking the shake.

It would be interesting to compare Soylent and Shakeology on a vitamin or even
chemical basis.

------
orclev
I read this as a thinly veiled "eat whole foods" argument. Same criticism
applies to such arguments as was voiced in previous articles about soylent.
Just as a simple counter example, I don't like tomatoes and therefore don't
eat them, so far I'm doing just fine, so clearly whatever "phytonutrients"
exist in tomatoes, the human body clearly doesn't "need" them.

I'm still far more interested in whatever the results of the Soylent guys
experiment turn out to be than whatever the results of this guys fad diet turn
out to be because at the end of the day, what's being done with Soylent is at
least marginally scientific in nature.

------
alex_doom
Most of my college meals consisted of pizza, ramen, and soda. The human body
does pretty well with the shit I often give it. If someone wants to hack their
body to improve their health; I'm all for it.

